# Wont eat



## MrsBoyle (May 24, 2010)

My little boy is 3 and with it being warm he just wont eat much at all.
Im not sure what to feed him to make it more fun. We did a BBQ last night and he didnt touch it just poked around.
And this morning he didnt eat much of his breakfast so he ended up having a few biscuits.
And by the time he got to school his levels was on 2.3.
I really dont no what to feed him for the best.


----------



## Heidi (May 24, 2010)

Hi Becca,

Welcome to the forum. 

My son Ross is 12 and was diagnosed about two months ago. Yesterday because it was so warm he didn't feel like eating either. Unfortunately he's now got very high blood glucose levels - probably going down with something or the hot weather, warm insulin, a Y in the month...who knows?! 

Anyway, will your little boy drink milk? That will go some way to ensuring he's having something. Perhaps even the Milka ice lollies might help too. Maybe even some good quality ice cream - any one that has a high level of fat and not too much in the way of artificial stuff. 

I'd also speak to your DSN as s/he might have some more suggestions. 

And I'm sure there will be other parents along shortly to add their advice - and they know far more than me! 

Best of luck,
Heidi
x


----------



## rspence (May 25, 2010)

*hiya*

Hello my 2yr 8m son is also not eating much - like heidi says lots of milk and mini milks! We get through loads of bread and marmite and things like breadsticks.

And I'm thinking of taking out shares in low sugar fruit shoots because he's gone off water (unhelpful in this heat) and doesn't like/never really has liked pure juice or squash!

Good luck toyou,

rachel


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

Thanx will try the mini milks and ice lollys. 
we have the sugar free ice pops and he eats those alot.

When i speak to his nurses they just say he can eat anything.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 25, 2010)

Thats a tricky one for me with your son only being 3 as I would give my son sips of lucazade if he wasnt eating much and hes 8 to keep his blood sugars up. I agree about the milk and also bread sticks. I will ask some of the other mums and see what they suggest and get back to you. 

Gem


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

Did try biscuits but he wouldnt even touch them. i just dont want to give him anything and make his levels to high.
With it being cooler today he has ate his breakfast so thats a good start.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 25, 2010)

thats good that he has eated all his breakfast today. what regime is your son on if you dont mind me asking? Like heidi and rachel have suggested go with ice lollies, lollypops or sips of any full sugar pop if his blood sugar is low or you know he hasnt had enough to eat. 

gem x


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

He has 2 injections of Mixtard 30 one before breakfast and Dinner.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 25, 2010)

My son started on the same regime as your little one and is now on a diffrent insulin and changing regime soon. One of the other parent one here also had her little ones started on mixard so fell feel to ask any questions and we will try my best to help, still feels really new to us too and we are 9 mnths in. Have they told you to carb count?


----------



## Adrienne (May 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> He has 2 injections of Mixtard 30 one before breakfast and Dinner.



Have a think about MDI (multiple daily injections), about 4 a day but is sooooo much easier to control levels and gives you more flexibility with life an meals.  

I know it is not a great prospect to give your child lots more injections, I get that, but for his future health and to make life better for him so he feels better now etc then it is 100% better to give more injections.   You would be carb counting so matching the insulin to what he eats.  If he doesn't he, you don't give as much insulin.    On mixes you spend all day chasing the insulin and mixed insulins should be banned. They are not used in the rest of Europe or USA, only here and only due to money !!!!


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

Not been told much about the carb counting yet.
Have spoke to the nurses about his insulin and she says the one he is on is the best for him so im not sure about changing im just doing as im told by them really.


----------



## Adrienne (May 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Not been told much about the carb counting yet.
> Have spoke to the nurses about his insulin and she says the one he is on is the best for him so im not sure about changing im just doing as im told by them really.



Hiya

Sorry but I do disagree with that and I know I should probably keep quiet here as you need to trust your team but this is wrong info.  All the great leading teams in the UK do not use mixed insulins any more.  You cannot control anything on mixes.    I won't go on anymore, maybe others can chime in here and help or not, either way.


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sorry but I do disagree with that and I know I should probably keep quiet here as you need to trust your team but this is wrong info.  All the great leading teams in the UK do not use mixed insulins any more.  You cannot control anything on mixes.    I won't go on anymore, maybe others can chime in here and help or not, either way.



Why cant you control anything on the insulin that he is on?
Surely if it wasnt good they wouldnt use it.


----------



## bev (May 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Why cant you control anything on the insulin that he is on?
> Surely if it wasnt good they wouldnt use it.



Hi there,
I agree with what Adrienne has said to be honest. Our team have stopped using this method because you simply cannot gain good control. The only reason its used nowadays is to make life easier for schools etc so that a child doesnt need a lunchtime injection. The problem with mixes is that you are feeding the insulin and you have rigid mealtimes and 9 times out of 10 the child will be hypo just before lunch and then high after evening meal and there isnt a lot you can do about it. However, if he were on MDI then you can match the insulin to the food he eats - so you can inject after he has eaten and carb count - that way its a lot more accurate and he can eat when he wants - not by the clock. I hope that makes sense as I am rushing it a bit as wanting to go out now. Also, if he goes high then you can use a correction dose to bring him down so levels are kept within range as far as possible which all has a bearing on the hba1c result.

I think for some children this has worked - but they are few and far between and it normally only works because they are in 'honeymoon' period and they are still producing their own insulin. If you join the other forum that us parents are on there are far more knowledgable people than me who can explain in a lot more detail why mixes just dont work in the long run.Bev


----------



## gewatts (May 25, 2010)

I musy say I too agree with Adrienne. Katie was dxd in July 2006 (aged 2). She was put on 2 injections a day too. For 3 1/2 years she had terrible control - bloods were up and down all the time.  It was Adrienne who convinced me to get her moved onto MDI and I thank God that she did. At first Katie moved to 3 injections a day so that the school didn't need to be involved. But it wasn't long before I pushed for 4 injections a day cos I could see what an improvement 3 a day had made. Katie moved to 4 a day at Easter and her bloods are loads better (not spot on but compared to what she was like before , they are great). I was really scared of carb counting but it really is fine once you get used to it and it means that Katie can eat what she wants and how much she wants.


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

I dont no about any other insulin as he has only had it 7 months but his levels have settled right down the past few weeks apart from when it got hot and he wouldnt eat.

Im sure Dylans nurses would do whats best for him. and i cant see them putting him on this insulin if it wasnt good.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> I dont no about any other insulin as he has only had it 7 months but his levels have settled right down the past few weeks apart from when it got hot and he wouldnt eat.
> 
> Im sure Dylans nurses would do whats best for him. and i cant see them putting him on this insulin if it wasnt good.



If he is doing well on his current regime, don't feel pressured into having it changed, but it is good to know what the alternatives offer should things change. I suspect that summer is now over, so hopefully he will get his appetite back!


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

still hot here northe ....Mrs Bolye as northe says you must work out whats best for your situation ...and over the next period of time Im sure you will find out lots about the differing way diabetes is treated ...Adrienne because of her situation has alot of experience with dealing with some of the top diabetes teams in the country and so is always worth a listen to even if it just brings up the questions you can ask your team about xxx


----------



## Gemma444 (May 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> If he is doing well on his current regime, don't feel pressured into having it changed, but it is good to know what the alternatives offer should things change. I suspect that summer is now over, so hopefully he will get his appetite back!



northerner dont say that i want to good tan this year haha went out on Saturday and didnt realise how white my legs were haha.


Hi again becca - I just think the girls are just telling you that there are other options for you in the future if you are not happy with levels or things dont seem quite right ie fighting the dreaded lows mid-morning no matter what i try. Mixes dont work for my son, they did at first but not anymore. If it wasnt for Adrienne and Bev i wouldnt know what MDI was or a pump, I want jack to have a pump in the future and so does he. 

Did you join the other list like i suggested? 

Thanks Gem


----------



## Gemma444 (May 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> still hot here northe ....Mrs Bolye as northe says you must work out whats best for your situation ...and over the next period of time Im sure you will find out lots about the differing way diabetes is treated ...Adrienne because of her situation has alot of experience with dealing with some of the top diabetes teams in the country and so is always worth a listen to even if it just brings up the questions you can ask your team about xxx




completly (sp) agree, Adrienne has been the best with helping me out. Bev too! x


----------



## Monica (May 25, 2010)

gewatts said:


> I musy say I too agree with Adrienne. Katie was dxd in July 2006 (aged 2). She was put on 2 injections a day too. For 3 1/2 years she had terrible control - bloods were up and down all the time.  It was Adrienne who convinced me to get her moved onto MDI and I thank God that she did. At first Katie moved to 3 injections a day so that the school didn't need to be involved. But it wasn't long before I pushed for 4 injections a day cos I could see what an improvement 3 a day had made. Katie moved to 4 a day at Easter and her bloods are loads better (not spot on but compared to what she was like before , they are great). I was really scared of carb counting but it really is fine once you get used to it and it means that Katie can eat what she wants and how much she wants.



Our situation is almost the same as gewatts'. C started on 2, then on 3, now she's on 4. What a difference!! Her bloods are much better now, we hardly ever have to give her extra insulin to bring her down. It was the docs decision to change it that way. And on the last 2 clinic visits the doc even suggested she'd go on a pump(she doesn't want to though)

 But as others have already said, don't feel you have to change from 2 just because we say it's better. As long you can manage on it stay on it. But I am surprised that the DSN said that this one is the best, because our Diabetes Team doesn't think so. Maybe she meant the 2 injections a day is the best for him at this moment in time. In our area all the children seem to start on that. Some of the ones I know are still on 2 after quite a few years and some are on pumps, but most are on MDI.


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2010)

am64 said:


> still hot here northe ....Mrs Bolye as northe says you must work out whats best for your situation ...and over the next period of time Im sure you will find out lots about the differing way diabetes is treated ...Adrienne because of her situation has alot of experience with dealing with some of the top diabetes teams in the country and so is always worth a listen to even if it just brings up the questions you can ask your team about xxx



Hiya

Yes sorry, I don't want to alarm you or anything and it is great to have faith in your team but and this is a big but, just because a team is made up of professional people that they are always right.    We live between two hospitals and both paediatric diabetes teams are completely rubbish in all their care, from the DSN's to the consultants and loads of families are just beginning to feel the same and are moving their care to other out of area hospitals.    

Don't ever be afraid to question your team and make them give you answers.  Ask why your DSN says two injections a day are the best (I would be interested to hear that one actually) and if you agree with there, no problem but always question their every move.   They should discuss every single aspect of regime and care with you rather than just tell you things.  They should be able to back up their care with vast, up to date knowledge.  You need the best for your child, as we all do so question them always.  They are not always right and not always up to date.

It is your choice what regime your son goes on to and totally up to you, we can support you and each other in any way you want and need.   We can help you with twice daily injections and we can help you with info about why it is not the best and other regimes.

Just ask questions of us and someone will know the answer.

Hope that helps.  

PS  Thanks for your kind words everyone.  x


----------



## Gemma444 (May 26, 2010)

Hya Adrienne

You have a tons of information and knowledge and we are all very greatful for your help and you are there when we need you. Hows things in York? xx


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Adrienne
> 
> You have a tons of information and knowledge and we are all very greatful for your help and you are there when we need you. Hows things in York? xx



Hi

Lovely up here.  Was baking hot Monday but a lot cooler since.  I love York and will come back for a proper holiday and wander without the school at some point.

I met Becky (sacred heart) from this support group this morning.  She came to the hostel to say hi so that was really really lovely (thanks Becky).

I do miss my computer and this is costing me a fortune ?1 per 20 minutes, not good !!!


----------

